# Lutz Acres 2020-2021 Kidding Season



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

We bred a lot more does than normal this year but I think only a handful are pregnant so we'll see. The first doe bred is Kissimmee. She is due December 29th but showing like she's due a bit closer than that. An udder is already forming but I don't think there's any milk yet and she acting very uncomfortable. First freshener so I don't know what's normal for her yet. Excited to see her kids!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Next Moonlight! She is Kissimmee's sister. She's due January 23rd of 2021 (her own birthday too). There is a chance she's not bred but can't for sure say right now.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

The heat really made it hard to breed them this year but fingers crossed.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very nice does! Can't wait to see those cute babies. :kid::kid2::kid3: Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isn't it exciting? Lovely girls! Cant wait to see the little ones


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful does! Can't wait to see their Doelings! Sending you pink thoughts unless you want boys then send both pink and blue


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Beautiful does! Can't wait to see their Doelings! Sending you pink thoughts unless you want boys then send both pink and blue


Pink thought please, but we're trying our very hardest not to keep any this year.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Kissimmee's due in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight is moving along well too


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Have confirmed that Ebony is pregnant and due in January!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Paisley is pregnant also due in February


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:great: So exciting! :kid3::kid3::kid3::kid3:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Can’t wait to see cute baby pictures!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ashlynn said:


> Have confirmed that Ebony is pregnant and due in January!
> View attachment 192631


Oh I love the facial expression. Like saying"what you looking at my jum for? Am I fat? Wait I cant see."


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome mamas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Tanya said:


> Oh I love the facial expression. Like saying"what you looking at my jum for? Am I fat? Wait I cant see."


She was definitely offended that I was trying to take pictures of her big belly instead of her cute face.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Today I set up the kidding pen. Kissimmee is due in a week but I think she'll wait to go on the 31st a full moon. I tried to give her a kidding hair cut but she would not allow it. She's gonna be a real challenge to milk :bonk:. Now I'm sitting in the kidding pen with her feeding her treats so that she gets used to it all. She's definitely a nervous nelly and there is a lot going on. I don't think I'll actually put her up in the pen overnight until she shows signs of labor.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh what a face


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Caught the little aliens kicking on camera just now too! They’re very active in there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck with your kidding


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Kissimmee has started contractions maybe we’ll have Christmas babies or I’ll have to be delivering kids in the severe thunderstorm tonight.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!
I hope all goes well!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Kissimmee has started contractions maybe we'll have Christmas babies or I'll have to be delivering kids in the severe thunderstorm tonight. 


MadHouse said:


> Happy kidding!
> I hope all goes well!


Thank you! Hope so too


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Welllll i have a buck named Thunderbolt..and a Buck named Lightning...sooooooo:clever: Im sure you can guess what was going on when they were born :bonk:
Happy kidding! Stay safe!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

She had triplets while I was at church! Two boys and a girl


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaawww!!
Soooo cute!
The one with the white face looks like a precious little troll!
:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I was concerned about the last one because he’s so small and a little slow, but he’s doing great now! Now they have to get through the storm that just started and the cold this weekend. I think they’ll be fine though I made a very warm area for them.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Every single kid we’ve gotten from this buck has been black and white lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are adorable! :goodjob:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on the Christmas babies. They are beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so adorable congrats.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Two of my pregnant does have discharge. They are due in January but shouldn’t be kidding anytime soon. Is this normal? Can post pictures that I took if necessary.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Late term discharge is normal, unless it stinks or is discolored or there is a lot of blood.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Okay thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Problem.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations on the triplets!

Photo of the buck they are all bred to?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I think this is the only picture of him I have, but I can take more later. He's the black and white buck on the very right.








The Little Young Man
Nigerian Dwarf
Disbudded
Brown eyes
Almost 2 years old


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ashlynn said:


> I think this is the only picture of him I have, but I can take more later. He's the black and white buck on the very right.
> View attachment 193437
> 
> The Little Young Man
> ...


The little white faced troll gets its looks from its dad! Too cute!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Very troll like lol. We named him Yeti.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That looks like batman as a yoingen...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Super cute! :inlove: I want to come and cuddle him!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww be still my beating heart!!!! So cute:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

J love those ears. And he is a curious fellow


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg he’s so stinking cute.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Here is little brother Comet


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

And crazy little girl Noelle


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now those 3 are the most cutest cuddliest..... awwww... I wanna love them and hug them and love them...


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Their momma Kissimmee comes from a long line of triplets. Kissimmee’s mom and sister are due next. Hope they aren’t triplets but looks like it based on tummy size lol. Three are a little much haha.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad they are here..healthy & happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

Super cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! So cute!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Big bellied girls due this month. They just got some selenium gel and are not happy about it lol.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> Big bellied girls due this month. They just got some selenium gel and are not happy about it lol.
> View attachment 194095
> View attachment 194097
> View attachment 194099


Lovely udders. I can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight (cream colored buckskin doe) seems to be ready to kid in a few days or sooner. I thought she didn’t get bred until the second time I put her in there, but I guess it happened the first time meaning her day 145 is today. My does are usually always on the later end of about 155 days but seems like the girls want to get things over with this year :great:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Moonlight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.

Looks like you already have a big load of cuteness.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

The smaller boy of the triplets can fit through our regular fencing just found out so I guess they will have to stay in the kidding pen a little while longer (just at night). We spotted a fox on our property this weekend and I don’t feel comfortable putting them in the bigger pen they were supposed to be moved to. I started freaking out because Moonlight was looking ready but I had no extra kidding pen. Then I realized we have a whole other dog kennel in the corner of our property. I forgot about it because it hasn’t been used in years. It’s pretty big too. Was worried for nothing lol. I also figured out Kissimmee’s udder situation so she should be good for the show now. First fresheners mg: am I right? Things are falling all into place now. Can’t wait to see the kids coming out soon! Thanks for reading this is my place to decompress all my goat thoughts this kidding season haha.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight's still going. She losing her mucous plug just now I'm thinking. I thought she had already lost it but I was mistaken. She keeps tricking me hopefully this isn't a test again. Baby or babies are kicking a lot. She's also eating everything in her path. Any guess on genders and how many? I think she might only have 1 or maybe 2.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m guessing Twins, one of each. 
Go Moonlight! (Maybe she’s waiting for moonlight?)


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> I'm guessing Twins, one of each.
> Go Moonlight! (Maybe she's waiting for moonlight?)


I think she might be!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.

I say twins.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Just checked ligaments and they're softer than normal but still relatively easy to find. She's being more lovey than normal, I'm enjoying this. Also can literally make out a whole baby just by barely putting my hand on her side. It is kicking like crazy. The kids are still up very high too, but I know some of my does never sunk in before labor. Udder could stand more filling too.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight's having small contractions but they aren't frequent or consistent yet.








Also as far as Ebony goes: Kinda afraid she's gonna have quads. We've never had those before, but we'll cross that road when we get there.








And noticed some signs of mites or lice on her ear so am going to treat her right away for that.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Just found Yeti snuck into the buck pen through the fence. He wants to be someone’s herd sire already. He even makes the buck noise.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yeti has a vision of his future.
:dreams:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ashlynn said:


> Just found Yeti snuck into the buck pen through the fence. He wants to be someone's herd sire already. He even makes the buck noise.


Oh ho look at him out there. Such a sneaky little fella.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight is killing me! Her udder has tripled in size now. I thought she was ready earlier, now I don’t think so, but she’s just gonna have to stay in the kidding pen for tonight anyways. About to “lose” one ligament but the other is still just soft.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I know I’m like the boy who cried wolf. Instead the girl who cried Moonlight’s in labor lol. Her ligaments are finally gone though. She’s eating everything in sight wouldn’t be surprised if she ate me too. The kids also look like they’re doing the wave at the baseball game in there. Never seen kids kick so much. Udder can’t get a whole lot fuller. She still hasn’t sunken in though. Maybe she won’t idk. Hasn’t had any noticeable discharge since last night, but had a lot two days ago. Her second due date is the 21st so I have to be patient, but just thought she was bred for her first due date because of her signs.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Looks like she is getting close!  Moonlight and the rest of your does are stunning!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

CaramelKittey said:


> Looks like she is getting close!  Moonlight and the rest of your does are stunning!


Thank you! Have big plans to improve my herd next season via bucks they'll be bred with. I love these girls!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> I know I'm like the boy who cried wolf. Instead the girl who cried Moonlight's in labor lol. Her ligaments are finally gone though. She's eating everything in sight wouldn't be surprised if she ate me too. The kids also look like they're doing the wave at the baseball game in there. Never seen kids kick so much. Udder can't get a whole lot fuller. She still hasn't sunken in though. Maybe she won't idk. Hasn't had any noticeable discharge since last night, but had a lot two days ago. Her second due date is the 21st so I have to be patient, but just thought she was bred for her first due date because of her signs.


She looks super close. Can't wait to see some babies!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moonlight’s udder looks ready I think!
Soon soon soon!
:kid::kid2::kid3:


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

She’ll probably have it when I’m gone one day, but as long as they’re healthy I don’t mind coming home to them.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Oopsies! I was so focused on Moonlight that I forgot Ebony! For some reason I thought Ebony was due a little later, but just checked my dates and she’s due the same time as Moonlight. She is away by herself so I guess Moonlight will be getting a roommate (Ebony is Moonlight’s mom and bestie so it should be okay).


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I’ll need to double check but Ebony’s ligaments seem to be “gone” too. This will be her second freshening. Last year we didn’t breed her because she was too skinny from the triplets she had as a FF.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> Oopsies! I was so focused on Moonlight that I forgot Ebony! For some reason I thought Ebony was due a little later, but just checked my dates and she's due the same time as Moonlight. She is away by herself so I guess Moonlight will be getting a roommate (Ebony is Moonlight's mom and bestie so it should be okay).


So far the off by themself sign hasn't failed me. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Having contractions together


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The race is on! Good luck!


----------



## Jasmine E Degroat (Dec 17, 2020)

Ashlynn said:


> View attachment 194947
> Having contractions together


omg those udders


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

This is so exciting! Release those doelings!!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Ebony is pushing


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Triplets so far for Ebony


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Two doelings and a buckling


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> View attachment 194967
> View attachment 194969
> 
> Two doelings and a buckling


Congratulations!!! Beautiful babies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! Congratulations they so cute! You’re gonna have a mess of babies soon. Ugh,I’m getting so anxious for mine.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Little man is 9 for 9 on producing black and white kids (three had a tiny bit of tan but not much). Every single one. I’ll take even a dark brown at this point, but glad everyone seems healthy. Moonlight decided she didn’t want kids anymore after watching Ebony kid so she might be a little while (Moonlight’s ligaments must have been hiding when I thought they were gone). It took 2 hours of intense pushing for the first kid’s bubble to even show. The first one was breech with only tail showing at first and was crooked to where she had only one hip coming out so had to straighten her. I’ve never assisted that much out of all the births we’ve had. I was so scared lol. The next kid came out within minutes but was upside down with neck bent back. Third kid shot out in normal position. Was concerned after first kid could not get warm even under a heat lamp, but she is good now. Can’t wait to get fluffy pics of them!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaww! Congratulations on your successful assistance and beautiful babies! I would have been soo scared! So glad all is well now!
I have a question. When you have to assist, do you automatically give antibiotics to the mom (or something else?) or does it depend on the degree of assistance? Thanks


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job on the assist! It’s scary the first time but you did great.
I can’t wait to see them all dry and fluffy. My buck Merlin last year was 9 out of 10 black kids too. I think black is a dominate gene or something, it is still next to impossible to tell all the kids apart looking out the window so we color coded their collars lol


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Aaww! Congratulations on your successful assistance and beautiful babies! I would have been soo scared! So glad all is well now!
> I have a question. When you have to assist, do you automatically give antibiotics to the mom (or something else?) or does it depend on the degree of assistance? Thanks


I was wondering the same thing about antibiotics. I have heard some say yes and others say not unless they show symptoms of infection. Curious to see opinions.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My dad let Moonlight back into the pasture for 20 minutes while he was going to pick me up. We came back to her with a doeling and a buckling on the ground. No pictures for now, they’re filthy from being born in the dirt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> My dad let Moonlight back into the pasture for 20 minutes while he was going to pick me up. We came back to her with a doeling and a buckling on the ground. No pictures for now, they're filthy from being born in the dirt.


Such a sneaky goat move lol. Congratulations!!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

more of Ebony's triplets


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Little cuties!!
Hope all is well with Monnlight and her kids.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Moonlight's two!
First pic is boy 
Second pic is girl


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Too cute! 
They’re sweet as they can be. Sneaky moonlight...at least all is well


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:inlove:Awww!!! Look at the two sweetie pies!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are all too cute! And congrats on the doelings!
:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Don't forget to add those adorable cuties to this years Kidding Talley!
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2021-kidding-talley.218423/


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

This looks like an abstract art piece :heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ashlynn said:


> This looks like an abstract art piece :heehee:


It does! Very cute!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So cute! They are beautiful kids! Love the black and white!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Ashlynn said:


> View attachment 195061
> This looks like an abstract art piece :heehee:


I love all the black and white babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No look it the moomies.....


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

My dad just texted me that Paisley had twins, a boy and a girl this morning!







I didn't even see her in labor last night. So glad they're tri colored and not just black and white lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Goodness, those are some nice looking paint colored kids. Congrats on the new additions. (woot)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful colors!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the latest cuties! :inlove:


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I love their colors. They're big kids too. Her first kid last year was huge also.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful! I like the brown pants!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

They are without a doubt flashy kids. I really like their coloring very much as well. Paisley sounds like she is an outstanding doe and mother.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Baby girl has been named Magnolia! Still thinking of names for the boy. So far we have thought about the names Merlin, Marbles, Jellybean, Macchiato


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I like Merlin


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I like Macchiato. First name Espresso.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm having trouble getting weight back on Kissimmee (the FF who had triplets on Christmas Eve). She was dewormed a few days after having them with Zimecterin Gold. Her famancha looks like a 2. She is still nursing the triplets. Getting coastal hay, alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, Purina goat grower (the store has been out of dumor for like a month), BOSS, Purina goat minerals, and browse. She needs copper bolus but I need to order some more. What else can I do? Should I get beet pulp or calf manna maybe? Garlic cloves?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Ashlynn said:


> I'm having trouble getting weight back on Kissimmee (the one who had triplets on Christmas Eve). She was dewormed a few days after having them with Zimecterin Gold. Her famancha looks like a 2. She is still nursing the triplets. Getting coastal hay, alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets, Purina goat grower (the store has been out of dumor for like a month), BOSS, Purina goat minerals, and browse. She needs copper bolus but I need to order some more. What else can I do? Should I get beet pulp or calf manna maybe? Garlic cloves?


There's also a goat-specific Manna Pro product called Goat Enhancer, which is 20% protein and a great way to put weight on someone who is underweight IF they will eat it. My goats dislike it and prefer Calf Manna, but I know people who adore Goat Enhancer and have had great results from it.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

wheel-bear-o said:


> There's also a goat-specific Manna Pro product called Goat Enhancer, which is 20% protein and a great way to put weight on someone who is underweight IF they will eat it. My goats dislike it and prefer Calf Manna, but I know people who adore Goat Enhancer and have had great results from it.


Thanks, never heard of it will look it up.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Ashlynn said:


> Thanks, never heard of it will look it up.


Oops - I'm sorry, it's Goat *Balancer.* Sorry about that!


----------

